# found this on craigslist



## rambin (Oct 9, 2019)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/tls/d/crystal-lake-logan-200-lathe/6992573869.html

if you look at the gearbox you will see its an aftermarket.... did a google search on it and found this...


http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/imagedetail.aspx?id=15263

apparently they used to advertise in popular mechanics or something...more then likely long out of business.. sadly enough.. I would love to add a quick change to my lathe!


----------



## MikeInOr (Oct 9, 2019)

Very cool find, I would have never guessed that someone made after market quick change gear boxes.  

$75 seems like an incredibly reasonable price!... until I read 1947, LOL.  That is probably half what the lathe cost.

I spent 20 years wishing for a quick change gear box for my 12" Atlas lathe... For little more than the quick change boxes were going for on ebay I ended up finding a somewhat local 13" South bend lathe... with a quick change box, of course.


----------



## Chuck K (Oct 9, 2019)

I saw that listing a while back and didn't notice the aftermarket qc box.  I thought he just added one from another logan.  Good eye.  Do you think he has enough motor?


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 10, 2019)

There were I think two after-market QCGB's made for the Atlas 10" and maybe the early Craftsman 12".  But they didn't last very long after the factory boxes came out.  That may be what happened to the one for the Logan.


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 10, 2019)

Countershaft has only one pulley instead of 3: looks like it's been put together from bits.


----------



## rambin (Oct 10, 2019)

Chuck K said:


> I saw that listing a while back and didn't notice the aftermarket qc box.  I thought he just added one from another logan.  Good eye.  Do you think he has enough motor?





Chuck K said:


> I saw that listing a while back and didn't notice the aftermarket qc box.  I thought he just added one from another logan.  Good eye.  Do you think he has enough motor?




hahah I didn't notice that....better to have extra then not enough I guess... its got a clutch anyway so I don't see a big issue.. use what u can find. I have  3/4 on mine since the 1/2 **** the bed!


----------

